# Tag Heuer Connected Owners Thread



## jhh87 (Nov 18, 2015)

Hello all,

I have seen a few threads around here discussing the Connected watch, but very few seemed to actually own the watch.

Personally I bought one off of their online store after the announcement because I have been looking for a nice smartwatch that didn't make me look like a kid. 

Also the fact that it has a screen that stays on all the time so you can just glance at your watch to see what time it is (like a real watch!) put me over the top. 

I know the resolution of the screen isn't the greatest but as far as I know this feature is only on this watch for now.

Unfortunately I am running into a few hiccups with the watch by using the iOS Android Wear app, so I would love to hear some input from those who have Android phones.

My notifications etc work fine, but primarily the "themed" watch faces dont seem to do much of anything.


----------



## walters2001 (Nov 18, 2015)

jhh87 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have seen a few threads around here discussing the Connected watch, but very few seemed to actually own the watch.
> 
> ...


I got mine on release day on holiday in Tokyo. I'm really happy with it and although the screen isn't high resolution, it looks perfect. I only have mine set to brightness level to 1 it's that clear. 
I can't give you much advise on the iOS side of things as i use Android (Galaxy S6), but the notifications work perfectly. Anything that comes into my phone shows on my watch and the OK Google speech recognition works perfectly. 
My only gripe was the battery when i first got it, i was only getting about 7 hours. However i realised that the watch has WiFi and it was draining the battery looking for access point to connect to. WiFi is only needed if your phone isn't nearby so it can still get notifications. So i switched that off and after 14 hours, i still have about 30 - 35% left. So i'm more than happy.


----------



## Nigel-Chrono (Nov 26, 2015)

I have an Android phone and also having problems with the themed face. In the settings for the themed face I get two choices, "Time Keeping" and "Latest Weather", I select "Latest Weather" then this is what I get on the screen.








Everything else about the watch appears to be working fine, I also got an update yesterday, Build Number is now LSB47B (Don't know what it was before) but has made no difference to this problem.

Anyone else with working themed face?


----------



## jhh87 (Nov 18, 2015)

I get the same error, so I guess it's an issued with how the themed face talks to the phone/internet vs an iPhone issue.

It doesn't work for me with the fit theme either, there's a guy on YouTube who did a really long video review and was super disappointed with it.

Perhaps it wasn't quite ready for prime time and they rushed it out before the holidays. Either way I'm confident it will be addressed.

Btw I've tried factory resetting Etc and it doesn't make it work even after an update. Really wish my steps would at the very least sync to my google fit account. 

Currently I'm on build LSB21E
Android Wear 1.3.0.2403569
Google Play 8.3.01
Android 5.1.1


----------



## green_arc (Nov 15, 2015)

Nigel-Chrono said:


> Anyone else with working themed face?











Identical version info to the last post. Didn't work initially and not sure which update did the trick.

On another note; now getting two days on a charge. Battery life is improving with cycles and I'm in a more normal usage cycle as the "newness" wears off.


----------



## Nigel-Chrono (Nov 26, 2015)

I got a reply from Tag today.

"_We detected this bug and send out an update last weekend. To install it, please restart the watch and make sure that it does have a connection to the phone available as well as that the phone can go online. Then go to the quick settings by swiping down, then swipe left to "settings", then go to "About" and then "system update". Please have the watch on a charger while doing this so it would download the latest software update. If the watch had already installed the update it would show that it is up to date_."

My watch had already updated a few days ago, to LSB47B and still not getting the weather theme to work.

@green_arc - Great to see it works for you, at least I know it could work!


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

Any owners want to post photos?:-!


----------



## green_arc (Nov 15, 2015)

Nigel-Chrono said:


> My watch had already updated a few days ago, to LSB47B and still not getting the weather theme to work.
> 
> @green_arc - Great to see it works for you, at least I know it could work!


Just to clarify; I have LSB21E. I think that update started it working.


----------



## Tsjostrom (Dec 2, 2015)

Still waiting for release here in Sweden, maybe two more weeks. What are your thoughts about it after some use? used to have a wear watch r. But the amoled screen even lit through the cuffs... And it was not possible to turn the brightness down. Also that watch was not very nice looking. I think tag nailed those two things. 

And by the way I read that tags CEO used the watch for two weeks in public and he said that no one noticed that he had a wear watch. Sounds very unlikely to me. What do you think?

Skickat från min LG-H815 via Tapatalk


----------



## green_arc (Nov 15, 2015)

The always on mode is great. Screen is very discreet. I have no doubt that what the CEO said is true. No one notices mine till I put finger to it. I like that a lot. 

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsjostrom (Dec 2, 2015)

Wow that sounds great, did not think it would be like that. I really hope I can get one soon 

Skickat från min LG-H815 via Tapatalk


----------



## Ninja1400 (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi all, I'm spanish and just got mine yesterday thanks to a friend just back from holidays in Miami...
The watch is great, quite big but extremely light, the aspect is very modern and the quality and finish are very good.
The screen is good but I'd like a bit more resolution and sharpness.

My software version is LSB21D and it seems it's updated but somebody has LSB47E, how do I know if there is a new version available?


----------



## bluefoam (May 5, 2011)

After waiting two weeks for TAG to call me, I rang them myself today... An official memo has been sent internally & due to the success of the watch, it will not be available in December, but will be delayed until March at the earliest.


----------



## Tsjostrom (Dec 2, 2015)

bluefoam said:


> After waiting two weeks for TAG to call me, I rang them myself today... An official memo has been sent internally & due to the success of the watch, it will not be available in December, but will be delayed until March at the earliest.


Ouch, probably that will apply on Sweden as well then. I'm not sure I can accept that

Skickat från min LG-H815 via Tapatalk


----------



## Ninja1400 (Dec 3, 2015)

It's the same across all Europe, not available until March 2016, that's why I bought it in the US.


----------



## Ninja1400 (Dec 3, 2015)

Nigel-Chrono said:


> I also got an update yesterday, Build Number is now LSB47B


How did you get the update notification? Mine is still on LSB21D...


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

Still no owner willing to post pictures of their 'connected'?


----------



## walters2001 (Nov 18, 2015)

I'll get some photos posted tomorrow. Hopefully I can do it justice.


----------



## green_arc (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## jhh87 (Nov 18, 2015)

jhh87 said:


> Currently I'm on build LSB21E
> Android Wear 1.3.0.2403569
> Google Play 8.3.01
> Android 5.1.1


Got an update last night:
LSB47B
Android Wear 1.3.0.2430191
Google Play 8.2.99
Android OS 5.1.1

Interesting that the Google Play seems to have been rolled back. Would sure be nice to get a changelog from Tag.

From that previous email it sounds like it only downloads your update when its charging which makes sense. Mine wouldn't install without the battery being more than 80%.

Also I have bought a friends Galaxy S5 to try out the watch, and the themed watch faces didnt work. I was surprised how different it was from just being paid with an iPhone, but nothing that would make me switch (yet).


----------



## jhh87 (Nov 18, 2015)

green_arc said:


> The always on mode is great. Screen is very discreet. I have no doubt that what the CEO said is true. No one notices mine till I put finger to it. I like that a lot.


That was the "killer feature" for me, and what made me jump at it. Seems so dumb to me to have to turn the watch on to tell the time. It does emit a slight glow when it is very dark which I like, because I was wearing a tritum divers watch before.

I believe some of the newer android watches have the always on screen aswell. The screen being a complete circle vs a flat tire look like the moto360 and the fossil watch was also another big reason.


----------



## racerx43 (Nov 27, 2015)

I like the fact that it looks more like my olio and not a typical android watch, or Apple Watch


----------



## racerx43 (Nov 27, 2015)

But the always on feature is something I wish there was a greater selection on


----------



## PaulR2179 (Jan 12, 2015)

Nigel-Chrono said:


> I got a reply from Tag today.
> 
> "_We detected this bug and send out an update last weekend. To install it, please restart the watch and make sure that it does have a connection to the phone available as well as that the phone can go online. Then go to the quick settings by swiping down, then swipe left to "settings", then go to "About" and then "system update". Please have the watch on a charger while doing this so it would download the latest software update. If the watch had already installed the update it would show that it is up to date_."
> 
> ...


I'm on that same build, and the watch says it's up to date, and still the Weather option does not yet work. I suspect they are still working on that and it will be fixed soon in another update. The Google Fit option seems to work now, although I have yet to check and see if Steps etc actually update. I suspect that needs fixing too.


----------



## Ninja1400 (Dec 3, 2015)

jhh87 said:


> Got an update last night:
> LSB47B
> Android Wear 1.3.0.2430191
> Google Play 8.2.99
> ...


You're right, if it's not charging it doesn't download the update. I almost go crazy...
How do you know when a new update is available?


----------



## kyleikeda (May 9, 2015)

Here are some other interactive counters for your theme faces that work for me. I too can't get weather to work either, but everything else works fine.

Insiders (They are just shortcuts to the app)


Racechrono (Starts a timer for laps/racing)


ViewRanger (Good for monitoring your stats like duration, distance and elevation while hiking or biking)


Golfshot (It will tell you par, handicap and distance to the pin. This is my most used besides TimeKeeper and Google Fit)


----------



## PLAYLIFE915 (Dec 10, 2015)

What colour band did you guys get? 

I'm picking mine up this Saturday, I ordered a red.

I was told by the sales here in HK that only the people who preordered in the first batch get to pick different colour band, after that only black will be available. Not sure how true this is...


----------



## racerx43 (Nov 27, 2015)

Mines red too !


----------



## PaulR2179 (Jan 12, 2015)

I had this problem also, but Tag support solved it. You must register and update your profile on the TagHeuerConnected.com website with proper location data. Also, make sure you have 1 and only 1 registration of the watch. Registration and proper profile updating turns on these features.


----------



## wagenx (Dec 30, 2010)

Love seeing these pics, the screen resolution looks good enough. Do retailer offer any discounts on this model? Or is it too hot?


----------



## Michael Gerrard (Dec 9, 2015)

What kind of battery life are you guys getting?


----------



## racerx43 (Nov 27, 2015)

I have 20% left at the end of my 5am -10pm day, depending on how often I'm using the features, with brightness set to 2 and always on, set to on.


----------



## kyleikeda (May 9, 2015)

Michael Gerrard said:


> What kind of battery life are you guys getting?


I usually have about 50% left before I go to bed, typical day is 6am-midnight. Brightness at 3 but I have the screen off when not in use.


----------



## PaulR2179 (Jan 12, 2015)

file:///Users/ipaul79/Desktop/Tag-3-Hands.jpg
file:///Users/ipaul79/Desktop/Tag-Animated-WF.jpg
file:///Users/ipaul79/Desktop/TH-Chrono.jpg
file:///Users/ipaul79/Desktop/TH-Classico.jpg
file:///Users/ipaul79/Desktop/TH-GMT.jpg
file:///Users/ipaul79/Desktop/TH-StarWatch.jpg
file:///Users/ipaul79/Desktop/TH-Stationsklok.jpg
file:///Users/ipaul79/Desktop/TH-Suit-and-Tie.jpg
file:///Users/ipaul79/Desktop/TH-Vuxia-HD.jpg
file:///Users/ipaul79/Desktop/TH-Vuxia.jpg


----------



## PaulR2179 (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## green_arc (Nov 15, 2015)

Wow! Beautiful! 

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulR2179 (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## Michael Gerrard (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks guys. I was rather hoping you'd get a full two days considering its physical size. Looks like that's probably a bit of a struggle...

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulR2179 (Jan 12, 2015)

There are some beautiful watch faces out there. On hand, the screen of the Tag does not look pixelated at all to me, even at my closest viewing distance. But this enlarged view sure shows the pixels.


----------



## jhh87 (Nov 18, 2015)

PaulR2179 said:


> I had this problem also, but Tag support solved it. You must register and update your profile on the TagHeuerConnected.com website with proper location data. Also, make sure you have 1 and only 1 registration of the watch. Registration and proper profile updating turns on these features.


I can confirm that this is working now for me after updating my profile on tagheuerconnected.com

Unfortunately, I guess the weather feature doesn't work based off of your GPS location so if you travel you're SOL.

On another note how do you take screenshots of the watch?


----------



## green_arc (Nov 15, 2015)

Michael Gerrard said:


> Thanks guys. I was rather hoping you'd get a full two days considering its physical size. Looks like that's probably a bit of a struggle..


I'm getting two days using "Always On" display. No struggle at all. I've settled into a normal usage and easily finish day one at 55-60%. Charge before bed on day two at 10-20%.


----------



## PaulR2179 (Jan 12, 2015)

XWi9QS.gif (1160x774)

Click the link above to see lots of watch faces running on my Tag.
Love my new Tag


----------



## Landolov.com (Dec 13, 2015)

Can anyone telle about this watch is this authentic or replica


----------



## PaulR2179 (Jan 12, 2015)

Click the 3 dots on the top right corner of the Android Wear app to get its dropdown menu. There you'll find "Take wearable screenshot".


----------



## cjacoby78 (Dec 15, 2015)

I can also confirm this, however the theme does not seem to take my preferences for the displayed units into account - I'd like to have Celsius instead of Fahrenheit ... Can anyone comment on this? Thanks!



jhh87 said:


> I can confirm that this is working now for me after updating my profile on tagheuerconnected.com
> 
> Unfortunately, I guess the weather feature doesn't work based off of your GPS location so if you travel you're SOL.
> 
> On another note how do you take screenshots of the watch?


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Landolov.com said:


> Can anyone telle about this watch is this authentic or replica


It looks fake to me


----------



## williS5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Thanks for the cool face' pics!!
Tell me, are you using Android phone? 
After several attempts with factory resets I was finally able to get the Google Fit and Weather Theme on the watch but by no means I could access to other watch faces than the ones originally provided... 
I am on iPhone and Google Play Store indicates I do not have appropriate equipment (what ever that means) although my watch is paired with the iPhone. I for instance got ViewRanger on the phone but cannot connect it to the watch.

Any ideas on how to properly install watch faces and apps via iPhone on the TAG Heuer Connected?
thanks
Xris


----------



## kyleikeda (May 9, 2015)

williS5 said:


> Thanks for the cool face' pics!!
> Tell me, are you using Android phone?
> After several attempts with factory resets I was finally able to get the Google Fit and Weather Theme on the watch but by no means I could access to other watch faces than the ones originally provided...
> I am on iPhone and Google Play Store indicates I do not have appropriate equipment (what ever that means) although my watch is paired with the iPhone. I for instance got ViewRanger on the phone but cannot connect it to the watch.
> ...


I am using an Android phone. I just downloaded the apps to my phone and it will send the app to the watch along with the themes.

If you log in and update your location in your profile the weather info will show up. For Google Fit stats to show up you might need to register/associate it when you log in to get it to work. The other interactive counters I posted might only work if you have an android phone

http://www.tagheuerconnected.com/dashboard


----------



## pabbas (Dec 28, 2015)

green_arc said:


> I'm getting two days using "Always On" display. No struggle at all. I've settled into a normal usage and easily finish day one at 55-60%. Charge before bed on day two at 10-20%.


Do you mind sharing what your setup is? I set mine as always on, wifi off, notifications only text message and emails but after 8 hours I have only 25% battery left. I use the chronograph watch face.

Thanks


----------



## green_arc (Nov 15, 2015)

pabbas said:


> Do you mind sharing what your setup is? I set mine as always on, wifi off, notifications only text message and emails but after 8 hours I have only 25% battery left. I use the chronograph watch face.
> 
> Thanks


Hope this helps:

Brightness 2
GMT face mostly in Black
WiFi Automatic
Always-on screen
Wrist Gestures ON
Screen lock OFF

LSB47B build
Screen does go to sleep after a certain amount of inactivity. Can't find that setting.
Wrist gestures almost never turn on screen. I almost can't twist my arm to that point even when I want to.


----------



## pabbas (Dec 28, 2015)

green_arc said:


> Hope this helps:
> 
> Brightness 2
> GMT face mostly in Black
> ...


Thanks! I'm going to try it out.


----------



## pabbas (Dec 28, 2015)

pabbas said:


> Thanks! I'm going to try it out.


Finally got 24 hours of battery life!


----------



## PLAYLIFE915 (Dec 10, 2015)

Do you guys power it off everyday?

I only wear my watch when I'm out so as soon as I get home I put it on charge and when it finishes charging I power it off... but it just occurred to me the other day that with the 15 seconds of de-pressing the crown to power it on everyday, am I wearing it out prematurely?


----------



## Ninja1400 (Dec 3, 2015)

PLAYLIFE915 said:


> Do you guys power it off everyday?
> 
> I only wear my watch when I'm out so as soon as I get home I put it on charge and when it finishes charging I power it off... but it just occurred to me the other day that with the 15 seconds of de-pressing the crown to power it on everyday, am I wearing it out prematurely?


I never switch it off, just double click the crown at night to turn the screen off.


----------



## Woody8981 (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi guys, im new to this Forum thing but have made an account to hopefully help you out because i was having this same problem and it was driving me mad.! 
What you have to do to resolve the weather theme problem if on IOS is go to tagheuerconnected.com and login to your profile, then in your profile set your hometown so then the weather knows where you are. This sorted my problem and hopefully will work for you guys, the only thing i dont know is what the weather icons mean, obviously the top one is cloud cover or moon phase but has anyone any ideas what the other two mean.?? Thanks


----------



## williS5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Woody8981 said:


> Hi guys, im new to this Forum thing but have made an account to hopefully help you out because i was having this same problem and it was driving me mad.!
> What you have to do to resolve the weather theme problem if on IOS is go to tagheuerconnected.com and login to your profile, then in your profile set your hometown so then the weather knows where you are. This sorted my problem and hopefully will work for you guys, the only thing i dont know is what the weather icons mean, obviously the top one is cloud cover or moon phase but has anyone any ideas what the other two mean.?? Thanks


On mine - connected to iPhone - I have wind direction and speed at 9 o'clock and temperature (high/low) at 6 o'clock.


----------



## williS5 (Dec 19, 2015)

FYI: I just read TAG will release on Jan. 20th 3 new dials designed by US TAG ambassadors (Jeremy Lin, Tom Brady and Giancarlo Stanton)


----------



## varoadking (Nov 5, 2011)

williS5 said:


> FYI: I just read TAG will release on Jan. 20th 3 new dials designed by US TAG ambassadors (Jeremy Lin, Tom Brady and Giancarlo Stanton)


Already released...

The "TAG Heuer Connected" watch continues to surprise. | Calibre 11 TAG Heuer Forums


----------



## walters2001 (Nov 18, 2015)

varoadking said:


> Already released...
> 
> The "TAG Heuer Connected" watch continues to surprise. | Calibre 11 TAG Heuer Forums


I have to say the new watch faces are very tacky, well in my opinion, i kind of expected something nicer.


----------



## racerx43 (Nov 27, 2015)

If you are an android user, there are hundreds of faces to choose from


----------



## williS5 (Dec 19, 2015)

As the new dials are to be released today, does anybody know how to get them installed? ...particularly for an iPhone user. 
Thanks


----------



## Ninja1400 (Dec 3, 2015)

williS5 said:


> As the new dials are to be released today, does anybody know how to get them installed? ...particularly for an iPhone user.
> Thanks


In Android this morning there was an update of the Tag Heuer Connected app, and once you click it you will see a new tab with the new dials.


----------



## williS5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Ninja1400 said:


> In Android this morning there was an update of the Tag Heuer Connected app, and once you click it you will see a new tab with the new dials.


Thanks!
... to be honest, as an iPhone user I am a bit disappointed that only basic functions are running well but no goodies


----------



## walters2001 (Nov 18, 2015)

williS5 said:


> As the new dials are to be released today, does anybody know how to get them installed? ...particularly for an iPhone user.
> Thanks


For me, an android user, i just updated the Tag Heuer app. I guess it will be the same for iphone


----------



## williS5 (Dec 19, 2015)

FYI and iOS users interested by the faces released on Jan 20th, TAG told me that they will be available as of Feb 15th also for iOS


----------



## bkscott (May 20, 2010)

Anyone heard when the Connected will get the 1.4 update? Thanks.


----------



## bkscott (May 20, 2010)

I will answer my own question--got updated overnight. Seems to be working smoothly so far. New gestures are kind of silly but might be useful for driving, I guess.


----------



## Longroad (Nov 25, 2015)

Does it automatically update or do you have to do it?


----------



## Longroad (Nov 25, 2015)

Must be magical. Mine updated as well overnight once I posted a question about it.


----------



## PLAYLIFE915 (Dec 10, 2015)

Finally can see the Ambassador watch faces after the MEC23V update!

FYI I'm on iOS...


----------



## Ninja1400 (Dec 3, 2015)

My watch shows just a few contacts but not the whole list, any ideas?


----------



## Rod Coleman (Mar 25, 2016)

PLAYLIFE915 said:


> Finally can see the Ambassador watch faces after the MEC23V update!
> 
> FYI I'm on iOS...


Did you have any trouble updating to MWS23V? I'm using iOS as well, and the update procedure has been a complete exercise in frustration for me.

The furthest I've got is a validated update, the watch starts to update, and then displays a Android Robot lying down with an open front panel.

Most of the time, during the download (which takes about 6-8 hours BTW) I get the extremely informative "something went wrong" error.


----------



## MKC91 (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi Everyone, all of a sudden the display on my Tag Connected has become pixelated.
Has anyone else experienced this?

I currently have a support ticket open with Tag and am waiting for a response.


----------



## MKC91 (Jan 25, 2016)

Update: Watch is being sent to LVMH for service.
We'll see how this turns out.


----------



## Hitlnao (Feb 22, 2016)

Are you on iOS or Android?


----------



## MKC91 (Jan 25, 2016)

Android.



Hitlnao said:


> Are you on iOS or Android?


----------



## MKC91 (Jan 25, 2016)

Well, they are telling me a new watch is being prepared and will be shipped out to me. It better not take long...


MKC91 said:


> Update: Watch is being sent to LVMH for service.
> We'll see how this turns out.


----------



## jagmalhi (May 18, 2016)

Rod Coleman said:


> Did you have any trouble updating to MWS23V? I'm using iOS as well, and the update procedure has been a complete exercise in frustration for me.
> 
> The furthest I've got is a validated update, the watch starts to update, and then displays a Android Robot lying down with an open front panel.
> 
> Most of the time, during the download (which takes about 6-8 hours BTW) I get the extremely informative "something went wrong" error.


I'm having the same issue. Paired with iOS and it's either very slow to DL or the DL is interrupted with that error message. I've created a support ticket, let's see!


----------



## ocbanker (Jun 15, 2016)

Tag Heuer Connected Owners group,
First, happy to see a passionate group out here. 
Second, Just received a new Tag Connected watch as a gift. Love the brand and love the watch!!
Third, I'm a iPhone 6 user, so that makes me a iOS person. 
*QUESTION:* Watch and Android Watch app all set up and working.. But it seems like every (and I mean every) time the iPhone goes to sleep or I move to another function on the phone, the connection is lost??
if this happens every 3- 5 minutes, the whole "connected" thing is sort of lost. If I have to keep reconnecting the card, I might as well, just check the phone for texts, calls and emails. 
I know I'm slightly handcuffed due to iOS, but them must be a way to keep the Android Wear app running??
What can i do to keep this app running in the background and enjoy this this watch??


----------



## Sandypedia (Jun 16, 2016)

jagmalhi said:


> I'm having the same issue. Paired with iOS and it's either very slow to DL or the DL is interrupted with that error message. I've created a support ticket, let's see!


Any updates, as I have the same issues - download is very w and frquently interrupte


----------



## Sandypedia (Jun 16, 2016)

PLAYLIFE915 said:


> Finally can see the Ambassador watch faces after the MEC23V update!
> 
> FYI I'm on iOS...


How did you update to MEC23V? SO far I have been unsuccessful


----------



## bonerp (Jun 28, 2016)

HI all,
I nearly bought one of these from Goodwood FOS at the weekend but wasn't sure enough to buy - having had a Zenwatch previously and got bored with it very quickly, I'm wondering whether a year on androidwear has done enough to make this watch attractive as a keeper?

I ended up buy a nice James Hunt F1 instead but keep wondering whether the price is really justified by the brand? Also the replacement option - is that already available?
thanks

Paul


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

Seemed like a number of posts in here with various issues. I'm curious if everybody got their issues taken care of? The fun of being an early adaptor is you get the latest and greatest, the pain is the bugs. 

I had really considered getting one of these Connected Watches, I am a gadget geek, and I love the brand, but trying it on, it was just big enough for my wrist to be too big. I really hope they are working on a version 2. I kind of wish Tag collaborated with Apple the way Hermes did. I would had loved to see Tag Heuer custom faces and a nice Link bracelet.

Paul, in answer to your question, I felt Tag was reasonable on the price, and one thing I really appreciated about the Connected is that the display is always on. It's also nice to see that if you want to trade up you can, but in answer to your other question, I believe that is after a year of ownership.

You also didn't do bad with that F1 though.


----------



## Pedronev85 (May 19, 2013)

Hi all, recently purchased my first Tag and of course for me had to be the connected  was happy to hear from the wife whilst I was at work saying a rather large parcel had arrived for me (this was around mid day - getting to 6oclock was a mission)

Finally got home and dived straight in to getting this bad boy out... Took a few pictures of the unveiling, hope you enjoy and can't wait to get this charged/ up and running and on my wrist 

All comments greatly appreciated 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

Congratulations Pedrone85, I love those unboxing posts. Is it all set up? What are you syncing it with? And which face are you starting out with?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedronev85 (May 19, 2013)

DougFNJ said:


> Congratulations Pedrone85, I love those unboxing posts. Is it all set up? What are you syncing it with? And which face are you starting out with?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks very much  could have done a better job with the pics but was too desperate to get it out haha

Yeah it's all set up now (I think) currently being synced with my 6plus but hoping to swap this soon for an S7 edge  I've always wanted a GMT so my decision on that one was made easy really... Kinda liked it in the blue so that's what I've gone with for now 

Have any pics of yours?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

Nothing stopping you from posting more 

I don't actually have one. I went to a local Tag Boutique and it was a bit larger than I was hoping for on the strap. I'm hoping version 2 gets released on a bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LHL (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm new to this thread as I just purchased my connected a few days ago. I was using a gear s2 but really missed all the apps Android wear has. I'm still trying to learn and adjust to the changes and have a couple of questions. My TH connected will only last about 8 hours fully charged. I disabled the Wi-Fi but that didn't make a difference. I don't understand what I'm doing wrong and why the battery is draining so fast. Can someone give me ideas on this? The other thing I was wondering about is if there's a tap action or an app to get me to see the battery percentage instead of having to Swype down from the top of the watch. I have already created a couple of my own watch faces and a tap action that would link me to the battery percentage would be great. I appreciate any advice and suggestions.


----------



## scdsteffes (Aug 27, 2007)

Hello, using a iPhone as well... none of my emails show or notify on my watch.
Also, the always on feature seems to not be working, the display dims after 5sec or so..

any help would be great!


----------



## LHL (Jan 18, 2012)

The always on feature works as you describe. It dims but the watch is still visible. When you raise your hand it turns on completely. As for your notifications, make sure you have given your phone and watch permission to send and receive notifications.


----------



## Pedronev85 (May 19, 2013)

Hi all,

Was wondering if anyone could help me, I'm currently using the Google Fit themed watch face but not sure if it�s being displayed correctly.

I have steps at the top, timer on the left and stopwatch at the bottom. Now the press photos id seen before getting my watch showed the Google Fit theme showing steps, distance and calories which would be much more useful to me.

What does your Google Fit theme display?

Much appreciated


----------



## Pedronev85 (May 19, 2013)

DougFNJ said:


> Nothing stopping you from posting more
> 
> I don't actually have one. I went to a local Tag Boutique and it was a bit larger than I was hoping for on the strap. I'm hoping version 2 gets released on a bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Haha, I shall get some more posted shortly J

When I first tried it on, I really loved the watch but wondered if id made a big mistake as it is quite large but after a few days I came accustomed to it and now think it looks perfectly sized - honestly could sit and stare at it all day lol

Think a bracelet would be a great idea but personally loving the leather on mine at the moment J .


----------



## Pedronev85 (May 19, 2013)

Not to worry, I now have this sorted.

If anyone else is having this same problem, I went to tagheuerconnected.com and unregistered with Google Fit and then re-registered. After this I went back to my watch faces and a second Google Fit theme had appeared, this now displays all the info I was after.

Having had problems with the Weather theme I had followed some advice on other forums which worked a treat for me, whilst on tagheuerconnected.com I went to my profile and under hometown updated this with the relevant information.... this now also works as it should J


----------



## Mark_Wales (Jul 12, 2016)

Hi Guys, new owner just picked up my connected last week from Chester UK. So far I love it, ever since I saw the press release I knew I wanted one. I've been a long time fan of Tag, having had my Kirium automatic for 12 years. I have some questions if you dont mind helping with:-

1) Has anybody managed to do the update when connected to their iphone? Mine keeps failing. I also tried to install the Indie 500 theme and that fails as well!
2) How to disable wifi? I cant find it anywhere in the settings.
3) Anybody managed to change the wundergound weather in the clock theme from fahrenheit to centegrade? 
4) Are there any decent instructions as to what some of the icons in the themes mean? For example, what is the cloud with a line through it, and what is the circle with the line through it? I'll post some pics later...
5) And am I the only one complaining that not of the themes have actual hours displayed as opposed to stupid minutes, which are already on the bezel!
6) I'd love to see more themes, the analogue & digital kirium comes to mind as well...

And look what I found on ebay - anybody seen the titanium bracelet connected in the USA for £1800! I wont link as it's not my advert, but I can show you a pic:-


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

I'll post more on my visit in another post, but stopped by the Tag Heuer Boutique in the Paramus Mall the other day looking to try on the 41mm and 43mm Aquaracer 300m's. Talking about the size of the Connected, he showed me the brand new Connected on Titanium bracelet. Fit much better, I was Really tempted. It is really light, and interestingly it fit perfect with no links removed on my 7 1/2 wrist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedronev85 (May 19, 2013)

Litterally in love with this watch 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedronev85 (May 19, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedronev85 (May 19, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

That's what I like to hear....and see! Looks great! Do you keep it on 1 watch face or change them up?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark_Wales (Jul 12, 2016)

For those that are interested, I managed to install the ambassador themes on my connected from my spare android phone, but to be fair the brand themes are rubbish IMO, and I updated the software which I couldn't do on my iphone. Then I did a factory reset and reconnected to my iphone which is my day to day phone. The connected runs brilliant now, all alerts from my phone work, SMS, Skype, even my BBC updates are coming through, seems to have better instructions as well - such as the gestures (I didnt know about the lifting and dropping wrist etc).

Anyway, I'm working out in Thailand at the moment and the attention this watch is getting is amazing. So many people in work have commented, it's just mad. They all love it. Makes me laugh as in the 12 years of owning my Kirium I think only 1 person ever commented on it... so there you go haters you might scoff at the price but seems to be going down a storm over here. And not out until August in Bangkok priced around £1600 for the rubber strap version.

And, one other thing - I noticed today how amazing in really bright light the display is, and even when it's dim the sun reflects and seems to make the screen a lot brighter. Well done Tag, I'm loving this connected.

What I really want is Tag to bring out a black leather strap with grey stitching to match the titanium next please.


----------



## Pedronev85 (May 19, 2013)

DougFNJ said:


> That's what I like to hear....and see! Looks great! Do you keep it on 1 watch face or change them up?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thanks J

I've always wanted a GMT so tend to stick with that but do switch it out occasionally - usually to the Chronograph (although I cant really work out how to use the face properly lol)

Really hoping they come out with some more official faces soon to complement the 3 already pre installed - not really a fan of the Ambassador faces :/


----------



## Pedronev85 (May 19, 2013)

Does anyone know why some watches have "Swiss Engineered" on the front while others don't?

My particular watch doesn't (brown leather strap) but have seen pics of this variant both with and without... just wondered if there was a real reason behind this?

Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghani Selbi (Jul 19, 2016)

Hello all,

I just got my TH Connected today from Tokyo. This is my 3rd smart watch after Apple Watch and Moto360 v2. Pairing it with my iPhone. It is already 4 hours and the watch has not done updating to the last System Update. And the watch must be connected to the charger while updating .

Battery drains quite fast. 95% by 7pm and 70% by 8.30pm. From the previous post i know that i cant disable wifi on the watch if i'm pairing it with iOS. I hope the latest update fix this issue.

Since i have used Moto360 v2 before so basically i know what to expect when using Android Wear with iOS. The features are pretty much limited but good for my daily use i.e. notification of calls and text. I dont fancy replying from my watch though.

My first Tag Heuer and loving it. The look and feel very much superior compared to Apple Watch. Looking forward to Android Wear 2.0 
#connectedtoeternity

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaytonaRik (Mar 11, 2016)

Pedronev85 said:


> Does anyone know why some watches have "Swiss Engineered" on the front while others don't?
> 
> My particular watch doesn't (brown leather strap) but have seen pics of this variant both with and without... just wondered if there was a real reason behind this?
> 
> ...


i believe the the original (1st batch?) were engraved with the script "Swiss Engineered" but this was removed at some point but sadly I don't know the exact date. The Calibre 11 (TAG) forum guys seem to think was was to avoid confusion over assembly/electronic work bring done in PRC.

There's also talk of the case bing made from steel rather than titanium on some of the later examples - the PR shot of the brown leather band seem to show a steel not Ti case.


----------



## Ghani Selbi (Jul 19, 2016)

Ghani Selbi said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I just got my TH Connected today from Tokyo. This is my 3rd smart watch after Apple Watch and Moto360 v2. Pairing it with my iPhone. It is already 4 hours and the watch has not done updating to the last System Update. And the watch must be connected to the charger while updating .
> 
> ...


Ok turns out my TH Connected were downloading System Update hence the battery drain. First update for 5.1.1 to 6.0.1 took nearly 7 hours. There was 2nd update to build number M1D63C this morning. The watch is fully charged at 9.30am today and now at 11.30pm the battery is at 5%. I expected more battery life but maybe because i can't disable the on watch Wifi due to iOS synching.

However this is considered acceptable as normally people will take off their smart watch around 9-10pm unless you are having a long day at the office.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PLAYLIFE915 (Dec 10, 2015)

Anyone here plays Pokemon Go? I've been wearing my watch offline because I had to turn off Bluetooth on my phone to conserve battery for the game... This is so embarrassing


----------



## jmagla01 (Apr 27, 2015)

I tried to select the theme watch face, however when I do so on the watch itself, it just says no themes available, anyone else had this? I'm trying to get the elusive weather face! Any help appreciated. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## scdsteffes (Aug 27, 2007)

What does the symbol (looks like a circle with a line across the center) mean.. seems like when I have it showing my I do not get notifications.

thanks..


----------



## Ghani Selbi (Jul 19, 2016)

scdsteffes said:


> What does the symbol (looks like a circle with a line across the center) mean.. seems like when I have it showing my I do not get notifications.
> 
> thanks..


It is an indicator for Do Not Disturb. While on it, you will not be notified on any notifications. Simple touch the bell icon to deactivate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scdsteffes (Aug 27, 2007)

Ghani Selbi said:


> It is an indicator for Do Not Disturb. While on it, you will not be notified on any notifications. Simple touch the bell icon to deactivate
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sorry, but where is the bell icon?


----------



## Ghani Selbi (Jul 19, 2016)

scdsteffes said:


> sorry, but where is the bell icon?


Swipe from Top of your Watch Face and you will find it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scdsteffes (Aug 27, 2007)

Got it.. thanks so much, was driving me crazy


----------



## hxteacherLA (Aug 2, 2016)

Evening everyone!
I have had my Tag Connected since April and have really enjoyed it. I am curious though what others think of the Carrera "trade-in" option after two years and an additional $1500. I guess at the end of the day, after two years and with technology advancing as fast as it does what options will there really be. Thanks!


----------



## Pedronev85 (May 19, 2013)

hxteacherLA said:


> Evening everyone!
> I have had my Tag Connected since April and have really enjoyed it. I am curious though what others think of the Carrera "trade-in" option after two years and an additional $1500. I guess at the end of the day, after two years and with technology advancing as fast as it does what options will there really be. Thanks!


Evening,

Haven't had mine quite as long as you but so far am loving it. Sometimes I just find myself starring at it for 2-3 minutes before I snap out of it lol.

The trade in watch is actually growing on me but disappointed with the extra cost and having to trade the connected in. I'm not quite as fortunate as some users on here and had to get my watch on a finance option, unless I am able to extend my credit with the cost of the trade I can't see that there is any chance I will be able to afford it in 2 years time 😔

A lot can happen in 2 years so just hoping that things work out well and I can upgrade along with the rest of the elite 😊

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## G-Shock (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm a mechanical watch guy at heart but the Heuer connected really appealed to me from the start. Finally decided to pick one up earlier this week. Loving it so far! Extremely comfortable and Bluetooth connection is solid with the iPhone!

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Newfinder (Aug 10, 2016)

Pedronev85 said:


> A lot can happen in 2 years so just hoping that things work out well and I can upgrade along with the rest of the elite 


Are there actually some confirmed details about the trade-in-watch available? 
I'm most curious about the thickness of the case. I'm ok with the 46 mm diametre, but the smartwatch is 12.8 mm thick which is a little bit too much to fit comfortably under a dress shirt's cuff. Well, they need some space for the battery and sensors and all a smartwatch needs. But as Calibre 5 is much smaller than the electronics inside the Connected, if the mechanical watch will be as thick as the smart one, it could be a dealbreaker for me


----------



## Pedronev85 (May 19, 2013)

Newfinder said:


> Are there actually some confirmed details about the trade-in-watch available?
> I'm most curious about the thickness of the case. I'm ok with the 46 mm diametre, but the smartwatch is 12.8 mm thick which is a little bit too much to fit comfortably under a dress shirt's cuff. Well, they need some space for the battery and sensors and all a smartwatch needs. But as Calibre 5 is much smaller than the electronics inside the Connected, if the mechanical watch will be as thick as the smart one, it could be a dealbreaker for me


To be honest I haven't really heard much about it other than what they show on their website... I've tried searching but just get the same results. I'd imagine it would be slimmer than the connected but with the same diameter. There will probably be some more info out closer the time so will just have to wait and see I guess... something to look forward to though 😊

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## LHL (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello everyone, I have only had my connected for about a month and a half. I really like it and enjoying it. I do have a question though. Is there a way on the always on dim mode to make it a little brighter? It just seems when it dims, it's a little to dim. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

G-Shock said:


> I'm a mechanical watch guy at heart but the Heuer connected really appealed to me from the start. Finally decided to pick one up earlier this week. Loving it so far! Extremely comfortable and Bluetooth connection is solid with the iPhone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are the strap dimensions? I want that for my calibre 16!

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## watch.not.so.guru.yet (Aug 29, 2012)

hey boys! I'm considering buying a used connected. I'm interested in the trade in process and if it is passed along to another owner and if there are any other negatives to buying a used connected. has anyone else bought one used?


----------



## bluefoam (May 5, 2011)

I have to say that I've been eyeing them up in the TAG boutique... While they won't remove it from the POS unit, I've not been very impressed by the screen.


----------



## G-Shock (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm loving mine 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghani Selbi (Jul 19, 2016)

bluefoam said:


> I have to say that I've been eyeing them up in the TAG boutique... While they won't remove it from the POS unit, I've not been very impressed by the screen.


Surprising i have been advising others not to buy this watch because of its screen reso ppi. Now that i bought it surprisingly the screen is somewhat acceptable. You can get Apple Watch with better ppi but ugly and limited watch face. Or other android wear with access to unlimited watch faces, including Tag Heuer Connected wannabes.

Or, buy a Tag Heuer Connected which looks good overall. I am a satisfied Tag Heuer Connected user. Looks good on my hand (i dont get this with Apple Watch) and i dont feel like wannabes (like other android wear).

Trust me, i tried it all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TVDinner (Aug 9, 2009)

anyone have the new model with the bracelet? (I think Model # sar8a80.bf0605). I am on the fence about this watch but a bracelet is a must for me. Any feedback is greatly appreciated (I will try to read through the 13 pages of this thread to see if anyone has already posted about this.


----------



## DaytonaRik (Mar 11, 2016)

hxteacherLA said:


> Evening everyone!
> I have had my Tag Connected since April and have really enjoyed it. I am curious though what others think of the Carrera "trade-in" option after two years and an additional $1500. I guess at the end of the day, after two years and with technology advancing as fast as it does what options will there really be. Thanks!


I got mine in December '15 and only really took it as a 'gateway' to the exclusive Carrera Calibre 5 - I'm guessing by then the tech in the Connected will certainly be on the trailing edge. I do quite like mine, it gets a little time off the wrist but not a crazy amount and certainly less since I got a Speedy but enough to warrant keeping it.


----------



## Pedronev85 (May 19, 2013)

Love mine, barely spends anytime off my wrist... Tbh Id feel pretty lost without it, find myself spending a lot of the day just staring at it lol.

Do like the look of the bracelet though, may have to see if I can track one down from somewhere but otherwise very happy with the brown leather 😊

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ManosXJR (Sep 22, 2016)

I recently bought a second generation TH Connected and I really enjoy it. It is connected to n iPhone 6s. Can anybody please tell me what do the three dials in the above pictures show and how can I customize them (if possible?). I've been trying to figure it out myself but I failed.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Longroad (Nov 25, 2015)

Pedronev85 said:


> Love mine, barely spends anytime off my wrist... Tbh Id feel pretty lost without it, find myself spending a lot of the day just staring at it lol.
> 
> Do like the look of the bracelet though, may have to see if I can track one down from somewhere but otherwise very happy with the brown leather 😊
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Where did you get that watch face from? Is that part of an update?


----------



## ManosXJR (Sep 22, 2016)

I uploaded the photo of the face just now.


----------



## TVDinner (Aug 9, 2009)

Pedronev85 said:


> Love mine, barely spends anytime off my wrist... Tbh Id feel pretty lost without it, find myself spending a lot of the day just staring at it lol.
> 
> Do like the look of the bracelet though, may have to see if I can track one down from somewhere but otherwise very happy with the brown leather 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


What dial option is that??? I don't see that dial as an option on my Connected (i am using an iphone)


----------



## Pedronev85 (May 19, 2013)

Longroad/ TVdinner I got this using the watchmaker premium app. This is the link to the page I got it from but may require some scrolling to find it. There is some good advice on the caliber11 forum on how to download them ? https://plus.google.com/communities/106982503578105386202/s/Tag heuer it's the Tag heuer James Hunt edition

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## TVDinner (Aug 9, 2009)

thanks for the info but damn damn damn - i can't access those on my iphone. I WISH apple would play nice with these android based smart phones. We can't access the GREAT ANDOID watcchmaker or watchface apps (unless someone can explain how it can work)


----------



## Pedronev85 (May 19, 2013)

TVDinner said:


> thanks for the info but damn damn damn - i can't access those on my iphone. I WISH apple would play nice with these android based smart phones. We can't access the GREAT ANDOID watcchmaker or watchface apps (unless someone can explain how it can work)


Can you not... didn't really think about that aspect of it if I'm honest... had mine working with an iPhone for a couple of weeks but wanted the full experience so swapped out for an android! Someone may be able to help you out with it working on an iPhone if it's at all possible but I have no idea, sorry 😔

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Longroad (Nov 25, 2015)

Pedronev85 said:


> Longroad/ TVdinner I got this using the watchmaker premium app. This is the link to the page I got it from but may require some scrolling to find it. There is some good advice on the caliber11 forum on how to download them ? https://plus.google.com/communities/106982503578105386202/s/Tag heuer it's the Tag heuer James Hunt edition
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


How do you put them on the watch?


----------



## Pedronev85 (May 19, 2013)

Longroad said:


> How do you put them on the watch?


Once you've downloaded the app you should then see the watchface maker on your watch when selecting a new face.

Select this option then go to the app on your phone and the desired fave you've downloaded you should then feel it vibrate with a little loading screen... you know have your downloaded face ? if that makes sense lol

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Longroad (Nov 25, 2015)

Pedronev85 said:


> Once you've downloaded the app you should then see the watchface maker on your watch when selecting a new face.
> 
> Select this option then go to the app on your phone and the desired fave you've downloaded you should then feel it vibrate with a little loading screen... you know have your downloaded face ? if that makes sense lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Is the app Watch Maker Watch Face then?


----------



## Pedronev85 (May 19, 2013)

Longroad said:


> Is the app Watch Maker Watch Face then?


Yeah it is... check this out, very useful info

http://forums.calibre11.com/threads/tag-heuer-connected-custom-watchfaces.34319/

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Longroad (Nov 25, 2015)

Pedronev85 said:


> Yeah it is... check this out, very useful info
> 
> http://forums.calibre11.com/threads/tag-heuer-connected-custom-watchfaces.34319/
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I'm on it. Thanks!


----------



## PLAYLIFE915 (Dec 10, 2015)

Any iphone users having issues lately?

Just got an iphone7 and the bluetooth can't detect it, but the android app can...


----------



## Ghani Selbi (Jul 19, 2016)

PLAYLIFE915 said:


> Any iphone users having issues lately?
> 
> Just got an iphone7 and the bluetooth can't detect it, but the android app can...


Re-install Android Wear App, Forget Device and do it fresh. Happened to mine. Now the device can be detected but disconnected frequently. Damn. Cant wait for Android Wear 2.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmagla01 (Apr 27, 2015)

2

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghani Selbi (Jul 19, 2016)

PLAYLIFE915 said:


> Any iphone users having issues lately?
> 
> Just got an iphone7 and the bluetooth can't detect it, but the android app can...


Just upgraded to iPhone 7 Plus with iOS 10.1 Beta 1. iPhone failed to pair with Tag. Saw in other forums people are complaining. Hope Google and Apple will find a solution soon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManosXJR (Sep 22, 2016)

Gentlemen,

Can anybody please tell me what the three dials of weather underground Themed face mean (photo) and how can I customize them? My watch is a second generation Tag Heuer Connected and it i paired with an iPhone 6. Weather underground app is installed, but I don't think it is communicating the info of the app to the watch. For example I have changed the degrees to C in the app, but the bottom dial on the watch which I believe it shows the degrees, it must be in F.

Thanks


----------



## ManosXJR (Sep 22, 2016)

Have you gentlemen found anyway to download to the watch any additional faces widely available for android users in your iPhones? Being an iPhone (and Tag Heuer) fanatic and expecting my new 7, i found he tip above really helpful, but I do not think that the disconnection issue will be fixed until AW 2.0


----------



## PLAYLIFE915 (Dec 10, 2015)

Ghani Selbi said:


> Just upgraded to iPhone 7 Plus with iOS 10.1 Beta 1. iPhone failed to pair with Tag. Saw in other forums people are complaining. Hope Google and Apple will find a solution soon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to know I'm not alone, thanks!


----------



## TVDinner (Aug 9, 2009)

Though I would post some pictures of the full bracelet model I received last week. So far loving the watch, even if I can't add additional faces due to being an iPhone6 user. The Tag dials/faces that come with the watch are fine for now. 
Will also post a video


----------



## TVDinner (Aug 9, 2009)

Here is the video I did for my friends and you can see the full bracelet. Really changes this watch completely on the wrist in my opinion. Really nice.





Direct Link - 




<a href="https://youtu.be/kF9YWW_XPLA" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">


----------



## westorchards (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi all. New Connected owner with a question.

My watch was low on power, and a card asked if i wanted to turn the Battery Saver On. I clicked yes. But now cannot find it in settings to turn it off. 
Anyone know how to do this?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Pedronev85 (May 19, 2013)

TVDinner said:


> Though I would post some pictures of the full bracelet model I received last week. So far loving the watch, even if I can't add additional faces due to being an iPhone6 user. The Tag dials/faces that come with the watch are fine for now.
> Will also post a video
> 
> View attachment 9470546
> ...


Looks great on the bracelet... kinda wish I'd waited before getting mine to get that... I've got the brown leather

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## TVDinner (Aug 9, 2009)

Pedronev85 said:


> Looks great on the bracelet... kinda wish I'd waited before getting mine to get that... I've got the brown leather
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I love it. Pretty much everyone who sees it is amazing how much it looks like a normal watch like the rest in my collections.

I am actually looking forward to the rumored Stainless Steel models that might come out later in the year. But for now this is perfect.


----------



## ManosXJR (Sep 22, 2016)

Does anybody of you gentlemen have any news about the iPhone 7 connection issues with the Connected? I have my new Connected and my new iPhone 7 but they are still not communicating.


----------



## TVDinner (Aug 9, 2009)

ManosXJR said:


> Does anybody of you gentlemen have any news about the iPhone 7 connection issues with the Connected? I have my new Connected and my new iPhone 7 but they are still not communicating.


Don't know about the iphone7. My iphone6 is working well with the Connected and getting call notifications (can decline from watch), messages, emails, etc.


----------



## ManosXJR (Sep 22, 2016)

Γειά σου Terry!

Try erasing the androidwear app from your 6, go to bluetooth in your phone and "forget this device" (Tag Heuer Connected), then update to 10.0.2(if not done up to now), factory reset your watch, then download the android wear app in the 6 and try to pair it. It MIGHT work. I could not send this as a PM because it says that you exceeded your quota.

Respectfully,
Manos


----------



## ManosXJR (Sep 22, 2016)

Γειά σου Terry!

Well, good news! I just came home and followed the exact procedure I told you in my latest mail and it got paired to my 6s! Just don't forget to unregister your watch when it prompts you to register it after it gets paired. It actually prompted me to do so when I tried to add themes in the "themed" face. It might be connecting also with 7 but I'm afraid to try it since if it does not, it might not pair again with the 6s, as this was the case previously. I'll wait for an official word! Good luck! And tell me please if it worked!

YYAAAIIIII!!!!


----------



## ManosXJR (Sep 22, 2016)

Just noticed that the additional faces are missing from the android wear app


----------



## Ghani Selbi (Jul 19, 2016)

ManosXJR said:


> Γειά σου Terry!
> 
> Well, good news! I just came home and followed the exact procedure I told you in my latest mail and it got paired to my 6s! Just don't forget to unregister your watch when it prompts you to register it after it gets paired. It actually prompted me to do so when I tried to add themes in the "themed" face. It might be connecting also with 7 but I'm afraid to try it since if it does not, it might not pair again with the 6s, as this was the case previously. I'll wait for an official word! Good luck! And tell me please if it worked!
> 
> ...


No it is still not connecting to my iPhone 7 and this is very annoying. I dont think it is the watch issue but iPhone 7.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghani Selbi (Jul 19, 2016)

ManosXJR said:


> Just noticed that the additional faces are missing from the android wear app
> 
> View attachment 9542530


This happen because you erased the android wear app. You need to re-download the additional watch faces

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManosXJR (Sep 22, 2016)

The tab more faces was missing, that's the point. OK now. Still no connection issues in the last 12 hours. Stable as a rock.


----------



## Pedronev85 (May 19, 2013)

Hi All,

So I had to return my Connected a few weeks back as it appeared that a crack was forming on the Titanium casing. Tag advised this was due to a manufacturing error and that the head would be replaced.

This arrived back with me on Friday but due to a busy weekend I didn't get round to looking over it and setting it up until last night, I noticed on the replacement watch they sent me the 'Tag Heuer Connected' marking at the 1 o'clock position is just printed on where as on my previous model it was nicely engraved and painted.

Now this has really annoyed me as I believe that the slightest of knock to it is going to pull the wording off and in all honesty it looks a little... cheap

I know this may appear petty to some but do you think I am in my right to have it replaced yet again?

Thanks for your time


----------



## PLAYLIFE915 (Dec 10, 2015)

Yes I'd definitely take it back...but I don't get it, where did they get the printed one from? Or do newer stocks come printed now?

I bought mine end of last year and its engraved, also says swiss engineered at the bottom.


----------



## Pedronev85 (May 19, 2013)

PLAYLIFE915 said:


> Yes I'd definitely take it back...but I don't get it, where did they get the printed one from? Or do newer stocks come printed now?
> 
> I bought mine end of last year and its engraved, also says swiss engineered at the bottom.


Thanks for your reply, I have no idea... I assume it came in from Tag in Switzerland as they had to order a whole new head in. I've emailed them about it so will see what they say.

I think the ones with 'Swiss Engineered' were the first batch of them where I believe they ran into trouble having it on there as it's not actually manufactured in Switzerland, only designed?

Can anyone else confirm if theirs is engraved or simply printed on??

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jmagla01 (Apr 27, 2015)

Pedronev85 said:


> Thanks for your reply, I have no idea... I assume it came in from Tag in Switzerland as they had to order a whole new head in. I've emailed them about it so will see what they say.
> 
> I think the ones with 'Swiss Engineered' were the first batch of them where I believe they ran into trouble having it on there as it's not actually manufactured in Switzerland, only designed?
> 
> ...


Got mine about 4 months ago and mine is engraved and doesent have Swiss engineered at the bottom. 


Pedronev85 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> So I had to return my Connected a few weeks back as it appeared that a crack was forming on the Titanium casing. Tag advised this was due to a manufacturing error and that the head would be replaced.
> 
> ...





PLAYLIFE915 said:


> Yes I'd definitely take it back...but I don't get it, where did they get the printed one from? Or do newer stocks come printed now?
> 
> I bought mine end of last year and its engraved, also says swiss engineered at the bottom.


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jmagla01 (Apr 27, 2015)

jmagla01 said:


> Got mine about 4 months ago and mine is engraved and doesent have Swiss engineered at the bottom.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Redser (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi - is anyone having non-stop issues with the watch? I've the latest Firmware and IOS on my IPhone but my Connected watch keeps loosing its registration and themes continually fail to work. TAG Heuer itself hasn't been of much help, asking me to keep trying remote solutions that seemingly don't work


----------



## Longroad (Nov 25, 2015)

Redser said:


> Hi - is anyone having non-stop issues with the watch? I've the latest Firmware and IOS on my IPhone but my Connected watch keeps loosing its registration and themes continually fail to work. TAG Heuer itself hasn't been of much help, asking me to keep trying remote solutions that seemingly don't work


Yep. Since day one I have had these issues. I got my watch when launched last November.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rolapinou (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi
I'm new to this forum
Just been offered a Connected for my 40 by my friends and starting with a connected watch.
When I paired it with my Android phone (Google Nexus 5) for the first time, the watch uploaded some of the Apps installed on my phone, to the watch. 
I guess it was the Apps that have an Android Wear extension.
Anyway, within those 14 Apps, there was Shazam. When I tried tio test it, it asked for an update that I never managed to make.
Finally I updated the whole system to the last build (M1D64O) but the Shazam App had disappeared from the watch's Apps.
I tried to factory reset the watch and restart the whole process (pairing/syncing/...) but still no Shazam on the watch.


Does anyone manages to use Shazam on his Connected with the last buid ?


Thanks !


----------



## Redser (Nov 8, 2016)

Longroad - TAG took my watch back - you can get a replacement model


----------



## Longroad (Nov 25, 2015)

Redser said:


> Longroad - TAG took my watch back - you can get a replacement model


How did you get them to replace? I have been using mine for over a year so I doubt they will do anything for me.


----------



## Redser (Nov 8, 2016)

Contacted TAG Directly - connected support and highlighted the issues. I had a lot of conversations and I spoke with the TAG dealer who was supportive. The watch has a 2 yr guarantee - you got yours a month before me so you should have no issues getting a replacement watch.


----------



## Ghani Selbi (Jul 19, 2016)

Android Wear 2.0 just launched. I hope it will not take so long for Tag Heuer to roll-out the update to Tag Heuer Connected


----------



## Ghani Selbi (Jul 19, 2016)

https://www.google.co.jp/amp/www.po...coming-to-my-smartwatch.amphtml?client=safari

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoOn (Feb 22, 2017)

Hey guys!

I read through the whole thread but didn't see anything about trying out 3rd party bands. I just talked to Tag Heuer about getting either the Leather ($310) or the Titanium ($500) bands, but also asked them what Lug width size are the Connected - 22mm. The lady I talked to from Tag even suggested that a NATO would work, which I haven't thought about. What do you guys think?


----------



## Nachowatcho (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi, I was looking for that too, I´ll try this weekend to remove the band and try some other. Anyone knows had hard it is to take it off?


----------



## Nachowatcho (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi everyone, here is the change of strap, sinsce I only own a couple of "wide" ones, I could only set my cal8´s leather band and a nato. The watch look fine except for two little holes al the bottom.


----------



## Urbanleoart (Oct 3, 2020)

Ghani Selbi said:


> Android Wear 2.0 just launched. I hope it will not take so long for Tag Heuer to roll-out the update to Tag Heuer Connected


I removed my connected from iPhone 11. Now it sees it but doesn't pair. Anyone?


----------



## Ew322538 (Feb 27, 2017)

Good luck man. I returned two separate ones to the AD because of various issues. Not impressed.


----------

